# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Boots Industries BI V2.0 >  KS Project Update #8: 175K Reached - Almost there!

## Eddie

*Project Update #8: 175K Reached - Almost there!*Posted by Jean Le Bouthillier ♥ Like

Dear backers,
There has been a large increase in backers that is bringing us much closer to the 200K injection molding stretch goal, but we are not quite there yet. As you can imagine, there have been a lot of discussions and careful thinking centered around different options to reach the 200K and justify further investment that will, in the end, benefit all backers of this project.
Filament is now 25$/Kg!
*To help increase project funding we have taken the following steps:*
*1.*_ We've unlocked all of the "self-replicating" hardware packs._ 
You can get the entire package for 250$. The pledge calculator has been amended to reflect these changes. In the future we plan to stock the other components so that you can complete your second BI V2.0 set easily.
*2.* _We've introduced a "RUSH Delivery May" option for 100$._
We have the production capacity to do so, *but:*
Obviously there are reservations about introducing a earlier delivery option:
When you build a 3D printer which regroups several components, many from different suppliers that also individually depend from their own suppliers, we can quickly imagine a situation where a single supplier is late (because his supplier is late) and then the whole production is paralyzed and the machines are not shipping. Of course, this represents the worst case scenario, but without having all the variables in hand, promising a delivery date is akin to gambling.
Instead what we can do is offer the "Rush Deliver May" option as a_performance_ _incentive_. This means that if you pay an additional rush delivery fee and we fail to ship by May, we will _fully credit_ the performance fee directly to you. If we succeed, we keep the funds and everyone is happy.
*Open source 3D printer:*
We promised that we would share our design with the community. As such, we've just made a preliminary upload of the files to Thingiverse and we will refine the information and contents there in the near future.
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:231443
*In the media:*
I had the opportunity to go on the CBC radio this morning to explain our project. I brought the blue vase that we featured in the video and the journalists were quite interested. They helped us by spreading the word on social medias and publishing the interview. I apologize for my accent  :Wink: 
http://www.cbc.ca/quebecam/2014/01/2...-entrepeneurs/
*Additional BI V2.0*
To thank all the backers, we have decided to also offer one discounted unit at 699$ from our online store. This offer is designed as a short term opportunity and only valid for 30 days after the close of this Kickstarter project. Additional funds collected will go towards BI V2.0 improvements.
Post-kickstarter orders will be at 799$ or more. 
Once the store is properly setup we will be handing out coupon codes to interested backers.
Regards,
Jean Le Bouthillier

----------


## cboogie

all sold out.

----------


## shuxin898

That's the way to do it! Thanks for sharing click to mine, thanks

----------

